# Partial Jack Daniels Results



## Bruce B (Oct 22, 2005)

Grand Champion - Boys From Tornado Alley
Reserve - Britt's BBQ
1st Chicken - Smoker's Wild
1st Ribs - I Smell Smoke
1st Pork - 4 Men & A Pig
1st Brisket - It Ain't Prime


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2005)

Now I know why my Jedmaster is taking so long to finish.  James Britt of Britt's Barbecue owns and manufactures the Jedmaster.

Congratulations James! Now that the season is over, can you finish my cooker..........Please! :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2005)

Does he use a Jedmaster.....just checking?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2005)

Yep, he also manufactures Jack's Old South Smokers for Myron Mixon.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2005)

What model Jedmaster did you buy? I went to their website I couldn't figure how to enter it or it's not working this morning.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2005)

I just checked it, it's working now.  What browser are you using?  It doesn't bring up all the links when using Netscape for some reason.

I've ordered the 3660 champion, double axle trailer with two stainless steel work tables and the front storage box shown in the picture.  I also got a rechargeable battery for the rotisserie in the even power is lost or not available.

Here is the link:

http://www.jedmaster.com/3660new.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Some people just have way too much money!  :-X  Well, not after buying that pit! :razz: 

That's a really nice pit and setup there, Kloset!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Bill, one day I may even get to cook in it.  Still waiting!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2005)

Great looking pit Dallas. When should we activate "Jed-Tracker"  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 23, 2005)

We won't have that problem Bruce!  As soon as I get the word that it's finished, I'll be driving down to Alabama to pick it up!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 23, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I just checked it, it's working now.  What browser are you using?  It doesn't bring up all the links when using Netscape for some reason.
> 
> I've ordered the 3660 champion, double axle trailer with two stainless steel work tables and the front storage box shown in the picture.  I also got a rechargeable battery for the rotisserie in the even power is lost or not available.
> 
> ...



Nice rig that is , have fun with it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Some people just have way too much money!  :-X  Well, not after buying that pit! :razz:
> 
> That's a really nice pit and setup there, Kloset!



Ever price a Jamie Geer / Jambo pit?  #-o (I haven't, nor do I want to.)  

Nice pit Kloset !


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 25, 2005)

The website is BrittsBBQ.com.  Unfortunately the website is still under construction, just like my cooker.  Hmmm there seems to be a trend here.

One of the things I hadn't realized when I first started talking to James Britt is what and accomplished BBQ'r he is.  He has now taken Reseve Grand Champion at least twice at Jack Daniels and also at the American Royal Invitational.  Maybe I can talk him into a podcast when I pick up the cooker!

James also sponsors a Myron Mixon BBQ class.  I'll post the dates.  If any
Buckeyes are interested in riding down with me in the spring to take one, let me know and I'll coordinate with you on the dates.

BTW, Welcome Big Ben's BBQ!


----------

